# sarm and t3



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

sorry to pick your brain and I don't know if any one will know! I was thinking ostarine, no explode pre sup and 100mgc t3, a)willi lose muscle and will it shut me down as im coming off cycle?

Many thanks


----------

